# I need help designing an LED solution.



## Loondog (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello, I am new to the forum, but have been lurking for a while. I am looking for a good solution to my lighting problem. I need a light that is designed for a saltwater environment. I want an array of lights for flounder gigging. This is a hunting/fishing sport where you need lots of light at or under water level in salt water. I was hoping to find someone who could help me design a lighting solution that is not to expensive. I will be using a marine deep cell 12 volt battery and only need 3 hours of lights so around 15 amps at 12 volts is the goal. What I want is 4 arrays of 90 degrees by 45 degrees that would be very small and rugged. I do not need the worlds best LED's. Cost is a big concern.
After reading this forum I know that there are some serious brains out there that can help me with my goal. I am not an expert, but not a total idiot and do not mind making stuff myself, only lack the knowledge to get started with a cheap and rugged solution. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## csshih (Jun 22, 2010)

with 180 Watts of LEDs, you can do a fair amount!

an array of emitters, hm? just how many leds are you thinking of, and around how many lumens are you looking for?

how will you house it, driver?


----------



## carrot (Jun 23, 2010)

I would be awful tempted to rig up a clear Pelican micro case with bare Cree XP-G emitters and an external power cable. Heat might be an issue, but I can't see a way to cheaply create a waterproof container that also allows for heat dissipation.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jun 23, 2010)

carrot said:


> I would be awful tempted to rig up a clear Pelican micro case with bare Cree XP-G emitters and an external power cable. Heat might be an issue, but I can't see a way to cheaply create a waterproof container that also allows for heat dissipation.


 

Would the surrounding water help in heat dissipation? I mean if the container gets hot, the water would geatly help cool it down. I do this if any of my lights get hot under use, I dunk them in a bucket of water.


----------



## carrot (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes but the clear case is thick plastic and the emitters (and any heatsink used) would be surrounded by dead air, which doesn't help any. A solid brass (or copper, gold, etc) heatsink would help draw the heat away from the emitters but only for so long since minimal heat will be dissipated through the hard plastic of the case.


----------



## tikitime (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Loondog,
I've been working on the same issue.. sort of.. 
not sure how wide of a beam you need, but here goes...

I am dissatisfied with the high cost of underwater lighting for use on the transom of my boat..
seems the big trick here would be to put through hull fittings to work as part of your housing:

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP81125498.htm

they are 11$ each

bigger ones are available, but they tend to double in price with each increase in size:
http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP81125543.htm

So I'm thinking you could pot the LEDs in some kind of epoxy that has heat sink abilities .

Any suggestions from the dive light guys?


----------

